# How do I buy ASX listed stocks from Ireland?



## 0239666 (14 August 2008)

I was looking to buy stocks in an Australian company. Is this possible if I'm not an Australian? If so how would I go about it?


----------



## agro (14 August 2008)

0239666 said:


> I was looking to buy stocks in an Australian company. Is this possible if I'm not an Australian? If so how would I go about it?




what's the company?

maybe get a relative who resides in australia to purchase them for you


----------



## 0239666 (14 August 2008)

LNC or CNX. Ive no relatives down that way I'm afraid.


----------



## Family_Guy (14 August 2008)

> LNC or CNX. Ive no relatives down that way I'm afraid.





For a small fee, i could be your brother..........


----------



## CanOz (14 August 2008)

Why not just open an account with a broker that allows you to buy Australian shares?

CanOZ


----------



## Big_Daz (24 August 2008)

0239666 said:


> I was looking to buy stocks in an Australian company. Is this possible if I'm not an Australian? If so how would I go about it?




To answer the question at hand; absolutely,  non-residents can buy shares in Australian listed company

Most brokers in Australia require you to submit your tax file number (TFN)...so unless you have an Australain TFN (which I assume you don't) you will most likely have to go through a respected broker in Ireland/most banks around the world should have this facility available to you.

So in short...join a local brokerage firm/walk into a major bank and from there it shouldn't be to hard to invest in Australian shares. 

Just looking at my broker, they offer me the ability to invest in Irish shares with a click of the button.

Good luck


----------



## Matthew888 (25 August 2008)

0239666,

I can't speak for online brokers, but if you use a full service broker, many do not even require a TFN, and you can use Ireland and your address, it does not have to be in Australia.

The hardest part will be getting your ID certified by an acceptable person to meet our AML Laws as you cant just walk in to any Australia Post!


----------



## spooly74 (25 August 2008)

National Irish Bank has a service...give them a call.
Slan.


----------



## theasxgorilla (29 March 2009)

What about Interactive Brokers?  Are they active in Ireland?


----------



## wayne879 (29 November 2010)

0239666 said:


> I was looking to buy stocks in an Australian company. Is this possible if I'm not an Australian? If so how would I go about it?




Yes, theasxgorrilla is correct. You can set up on interactive brokers a/c from Ireland (I did) and trade stocks on any exchange. You will need to pay for market data if you require it however.


----------

